# Algae vs lighting



## Fenderman (Aug 17, 2019)

Earlier this year, my 30+ year old aquarium sprung a leak, so I replaced it with Fluval Vista 23 gallon setup. The new aquarium has LED lighting, whereas the old aquarium had fluorescent. I’ve noticed that the new aquarium has a much greater tendency to develop algae on the glass. I have to scrape the glass pretty much every night. I assume this must be due to the LED lighting. Very frustrating. What are my options here?


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

You could try shortening the time the lights are on to 6-8hrs a day


----------



## Fenderman (Aug 17, 2019)

Genos said:


> You could try shortening the time the lights are on to 6-8hrs a day


That was sort of my plan. I would like to put the lights on a timer. My problem is I’m not sure what kind of timer would work with the LED lights.


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

Just use a normal one that plugs into the outlet?


----------



## Fenderman (Aug 17, 2019)

Since the LED light uses a touch-sensitive electronic switch, rather than a mechanical switch, I have reservations about whether that would work.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

Fenderman said:


> Since the LED light uses a touch-sensitive electronic switch, rather than a mechanical switch, I have reservations about whether that would work.


Yeah I can't use a timer on my LED light for the same reasons...it won't turn on.

I've got snails, shrimp & lots of plants to try & combat the algae growth...this way I'm not stressed or concerned about the amount of hours per day the LED is left on.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

how do you limit the duration of the lighting now?


----------



## Fenderman (Aug 17, 2019)

I turn it on in the morning and turn it off before I go to bed. That’s 15-16 hours. Too much. I want it on for a few hours in the morning and then again when I’m home from work.

By the way, I’ve determined that my light will work with a timer, so all is good.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Fenderman said:


> I turn it on in the morning and turn it off before I go to bed. That’s 15-16 hours. Too much. I want it on for a few hours in the morning and then again when I’m home from work.
> 
> By the way, I’ve determined that my light will work with a timer, so all is good.



I was wondering why it wouldn't. Thanks for feedback. Hope the algae is lessoned.

my .02


----------



## Fenderman (Aug 17, 2019)

Well, with an electronic switch, it could have easily gone the other way. I guess they designed the lighting with that in mind.


----------

